# goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!



## Corny80 (27. Juli 2011)

hallo!

heute habe ich den ganzen tag eine meiner 5 goldorfen vermisst, war mir schon sicher, dass es ein __ reiher war. dachte mir aber die ganze zeite auch, warum der sich dann nur eine geholt hat.
bis ich eben ca. 50 cm vom ufer entfernt (direkt neben meinem filter) die gesuchte __ goldorfe tot liegen sah. völlig normal sah sie aus, unberührt, einfach nur tot. dann kann es ja wohl kein reiher oder eine katze gewesen sein,oder? die hätten doch zumindest an ihr rumgeknabbert. der reiher hätte die ja bestimmt auch gefressen.
dann kann es eigentlich nur so gewesen sein, dass sie in den morgenstunden am ufer aus dem wasser gesprungen ist,oder? machen die das manchmal? 
kann ja nur so gewesen sein,oder? gibt es noch eine andere theorie?
hoffentlich machen die das jetzt nicht jeden tag. :?

was meint ihr?
grüße, corny


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

Corny, mit einem Koi ist mir das auch schon passiert, daß er rausgesprungen ist, warum sollen Goldorfen das eigentlich nicht machen .


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

ja, dann war es bestimmt so.
hoffentlich passiert das nicht wieder.
wie oft ist dir das passiert? einmal oder öfters?


----------



## Corny80 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

die springen um mücken zu fangen,oder?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

Hallo Corny,

mal ein Link für Dich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4580

Ich habe auch schon Goldfische vom Seerosenblatt gerettet. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

aha. also ist das ein relativ normales verhalten.
hoffe nur, dass das nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2011)

*AW:  goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

Corny, im alten Teich ist mir das 3 x passiert, aber 2 Fische konnte ich retten, nur bei Einem kam ich zu spät.
Im Prinzip sind die Olympia reif, Doppelsalto in der Luft, und draußen waren sie. Ich glaube, daß passiert aber nur, wenn sie am Rand genügend Schwung holen können, also, wenn keine Flachzonen da sind. Umstandlich erklärt ?????


----------



## Garfield (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  goldorfe tot in ufernähe gefunden!*

Hi,



> dann kann es ja wohl kein __ reiher oder eine katze gewesen sein,oder? die hätten doch zumindest an ihr rumgeknabbert.


Ich habe schon mehrere Orfen an Land , sogar im Haus, gefunden, die absolut unversehrt waren.
Unsere Katzen mögen keinen Fisch, nicht mal aus der Dose, aber anschleppen tun sie alles mögliche.
Und eine __ Orfe habe ich selbst beim rausspringen gesehen, glücklicherweise, denn so kam sie schnell wieder hinein.


----------

